
Reasons to Be Cheerful About Lotus Notes/Domino 10 for Developers - jedwhite
https://www.teamstudio.com/blog/lotus-notes-domino-roadmap-developers
======
jedwhite
Mostly sharing for nostalgia although the Node.js integration and move back to
an external developer (HCL) are both interesting.

